# Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendein Funktionär oder Delegierter aus den Landes- und Spezialverbänden, der nicht gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt hat (also alle ausser LSFV-NDS), jemals seit Rechtskraft (Kon)Fusion sich öffentlich bei seinen Vereinen oder den das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern entschuldigt?

Dafür, dass er schliesslich hauptursächlich mit verantwortlich war, alle so mit in die Schexxxx geritten zu haben??

Rein interessehalber, ob doch irgendwo Anstand, Rückgrat und Verantwortung in diesen Verbänden zu finden ist und wo man diese dann verorten könnte..............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

|supergri|supergri|supergri
 Thomas das ding ist gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Ernsthafte Frage..............................


----------



## Vanner (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Du erwartest doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft positive Antworten? 
 Also bei uns im Verein war niemand und hat sich wegen der ganzen Misere entschuldigt. Ob da noch was kommt? Eher weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



Vanner schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft positive Antworten?


Selbst ich als Schwarzseher - und bekannterweise kein Verbandsfreund - will einfach nicht glauben (müssen), dass sich unter diesen knapp unter 200 Funktionären Delegierten nicht wenigstens eine(r) befindet mit Hirn, Anstand, Rückgrat und Verantwortung.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Würdest du an deinem Ast sägen????auf dem du sitzt????


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Das sind doch nur "Ehrenamtler" - etwas "Ehre" sollte da doch auch beim einen oder anderen zu finden sein, oder?


----------



## prinz1 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Hallo
ironiemodus an!
Aber Thomas! Das sind doch die üblichen Startschwierigkeiten bei der Gründung eines solch großen Verbandes!
Es ist doch alles totaaaaaaal  super, oder?
Entschuldigen? Wofür? 
ironiemodus aus!
Nie im Leben wird sich eines dieser Arxxxxxlöxxxxer jemals für seinen Mist entschuldigen.
Niederlagen gibts bei denen nicht!

der prinz


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Ein Funktionär hat auf einer unserer Vereins-JHVen (letztes Jahr war das, meine ich) auf unsere Einladung hin gesprochen.

Das kann natürlich jeder Verein einfordern!
Oder zumindest schriftlich Fragen stellen und Antworten erwarten.

Das Thema Bundesverband wurde weitgehend ignoriert & primär die LV-Arbeit vorgestellt.
Aur Nachfragen zum BV wurde die Fusion verteidigt (das übliche, _"man muss im Bund mit einer starken Stimme sprechen, blablabla"_).
Die zu der Zeit auch schon katastrophale (aber noch nicht ganz so deutlich sichtbare) Situation wurde zwar etwas kleingeredet, aber nicht geleugnet. Leider mit der Konsequenz, _"wir geben denen noch etwas Zeit"_.

Mal schauen wie es jetzt aussieht, wo sie nicht nur Zeit, sondern auch noch Geld fordern.

Die schriftliche Aufforderung unseres Vereins, die Anträge des Präsidiums auf Beitragsserhöhung & -umlage abzulehnen, dürfte dem LV heute oder morgen zugehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



kati48268 schrieb:


> die schriftliche aufforderung unseres vereins, die anträge des präsidiums auf beitragsserhöhung & -umlage abzulehnen, dürfte dem lv heute oder morgen zugehen.


#6#6#6#6#6



kati48268 schrieb:


> das thema bundesverband wurde weitgehend ignoriert & primär die lv-arbeit vorgestellt.
> Aur nachfragen zum bv wurde die fusion verteidigt (das übliche, _"man muss im bund mit einer starken stimme sprechen, blablabla"_).
> Die zu der zeit auch schon katastrophale (aber noch nicht ganz so deutlich sichtbare) situation wurde zwar etwas kleingeredet, aber nicht geleugnet. .


Wollen oder könnens die nicht begreifen?
:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Thema Bundesverband wurde weitgehend ignoriert & primär die LV-Arbeit vorgestellt.
> Aur Nachfragen zum BV wurde die Fusion verteidigt (das übliche, _"man muss im Bund mit einer starken Stimme sprechen, blablabla"_).
> Die zu der Zeit auch schon katastrophale (aber noch nicht ganz so deutlich sichtbare) Situation wurde zwar etwas kleingeredet, aber nicht geleugnet. Leider mit der Konsequenz, _"wir geben denen noch etwas Zeit"_.


 
 Genau so sah es bei uns auch aus (als ich noch in einem Verein - Mitglied im LSFV SH - organisiert war)... die sind anscheinend alle einfach nur ferngesteuert!


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Wartet doch mal ab.
Bei der bevorstehenden HV werden ganz viele Delegierte aufstehen und ihrem Unmut über die (Nicht-)Leistung des DAFV-Präsidiums lautstark Ausdruck verleihen.
Dem Vorstand wird die Entlastung wegen der nicht (ausreichend) dokumentierten Finanzsituation und den auch ein Jahr nach der letzten HV noch offenen Fragen mit deutlicher Mehrheit verweigert.
Und einzelne Landesverbände werden öffentlich weitere Schritte androhen.

Außerdem steigt der VFL Bochum in die Bundesliga auf und Freiburg wird noch Deutscher Meister!!!!


(Boah, echt geil dieser getrocknete Pilz, wenn man den in so'n trockenes Blatt einrollt und dann raucht!!!!!)


----------



## gründler (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



Honeyball schrieb:


> (Boah, echt geil dieser getrocknete Pilz, wenn man den in so'n trockenes Blatt einrollt und dann raucht!!!!!)


 

Wollte gerade fragen ob du Engelstrompeten im Garten hast ^^


----------



## vierkant (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Ich glaube eher nicht ...  Wie oft in den vergangenen Monaten habe ich gesagt, und noch öfter gedacht "das war mir klar, dass das in die Binsen geht"  Ich erinnere mich auch dunkelst an eine Sitzung in der gewisse Herren gesagt haben: "wir bereiten nur vor ... bringen das Schiff wieder auf Kurs (aus meiner Sicht war es genau umgekehrt) ... und ziehen uns dann zurück"


----------



## Sneep (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Hallo,

Die ganzen Vorstände sollten sich zu allererst einmal bei allen hier für dieses Posting entschuldigen. Scheinen alles Demagogen zu sein in den Verbänden. Ich hätte es wissen müssen, ich bin  ja im Board oft genug gewarnt worden. Da stecken garantiert diese XXXXXXXXX und die xxxx dahinter.


Der Rächer der Enterbten weiß schon was das Volk hören mächte. da sind leise Töne und Sachlichkeit eher weniger gefragt.

Wollt ihr das totale Angeln?  Jaaaaaa!

 Ein Beitrag weit unter Bild Niveau. Die Bildredaktion würde sich nach slch einem solchen Beitrag vor lauter Scham selbst auflösen.

Ein sachlicher Bericht über den Sachverhalt hätte mir persönlich schon gereicht. Eine Meinung kann ich mir dann zur Not auch selber bilden. Es ist nicht so, dass ich andere für mich denken lassen muss.

Ich hoffe aber immer noch, dass slche "Beiträge" nicht ernst gemeint sind und nur Traffic im Board generieren sollen.

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten, nein, bei mir war noch keiner.

SnEEp


----------



## JimiG (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Laut Aussagen unseres Kreisvorsitzenden in diesem Sommer, gab und gibt es doch überhaupt keine Probleme im DAFV und wird es auch nie geben. Ansonsten wird immer schön gemauert. Leider muss man sich ja für seinen abnickenden LV sehr schämen und viele die man anspricht sind der Meinung das sie nur in Ruhe angeln wollen. Die wachen dann erst auf wenn es mit dem Angeln vorbei ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Warum wählt ihr solche Kreisvorsitzenden bloss, welche die offensichtliche Situation ignorieren oder nicht begreifen oder vertuschen wollen??

Da wird dann aber definitiv wohl keine Entschuldigung kommen - welcher LV ist das denn??


----------



## Pikepauly (7. November 2014)

Moin Thomas!

Ich bin ja auch im Vorstand eines Vereines und die nächsthöhere Ebene lässt keinen Mucks hören. Damit meine ich die Kreis oder Bezirksebene, von dort hätte ich aber auch nichts erwartet, sind bei mir in beiden Fällen Verwaltungsbeamte und die laufen erfahrungsgemäss nur zu Höchstleistungen auf, wenn es irgendwas zu vertuschen gibt.

Vertuschen werden Sie erst wenn es tatsächlich eine Insolvenz geben sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Welcher LV bei Dir???


----------



## Pikepauly (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Niedersachsen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch im Vorstand eines Vereines und die nächsthöhere Ebene lässt keinen Mucks hören.
> Damit meine ich die Kreis oder Bezirksebene,



Da musste dann direkt beim LV gucken..

Die informieren zwar auch noch lange nicht vollständig, aber wenigstens kriegste da die Grundzüge mit:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Zudem müssen die sich ja als Einzige nicht entschuldigen, die haben ja gegen den Dreck gestimmt..


----------



## Pikepauly (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

@Thomas

Das war mir in dem Ausmass gar nicht bewusst, die Niedersachsen haben da ganz schön Stunk gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Musste mehr hier im Politikforum lesen - wir informieren immer, auch darüber ;-)

Aber das organisierte NDS-Angelfischervolk hat letztlich gegen den Austritt Niedersachsens aus der Trümmertruppe gestimmt auf der letzten HV, obwohl das vom Präsidium so beantragt war.

Unterm Strich also nicht besser verdient........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon irgendein Funktionär oder Delegierter aus den Landes- und Spezialverbänden, der nicht gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt hat (also alle ausser LSFV-NDS), jemals seit Rechtskraft (Kon)Fusion sich öffentlich bei seinen Vereinen oder den das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern entschuldigt?




Der LVSA-Präsident kommt zu den regelmäßigen Feiern unseres AV's eigentlich immer in Büßerhemd und Jesuslatschen-gut, zur Weihnachtsfeier wird er wohl paar Gummistiefel tragen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der LVSA-Präsident kommt zu den regelmäßigen Feiern unseres AV's eigentlich immer in Büßerhemd und Jesuslatschen



Kopfkino ;-))))

Gerade die Verräter und Umfaller aus den LV von Brandenburg und Sachsen hättens ja am meisten nötig...

Nur deswegen (Brandenburg: Ohne Fusion Austritt aus DAV, als Sachsen dann auch umfiel, zog der Rest nach - (angeblicher) Grund: Weniger Beitrag (Anmerkung: Siehe Anträge zur JHV des DAFV nun mit Erhöhung... ohne Worte...)) gibts ja die elende (Kon)Fusion..


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Bei mir nicht. 

Aegir


P.S. Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht wieder OffTopic ist?


----------

